# Vitamins



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

Right now, I'm looking at 2 bottles of vitamins that recommend I should take them (more often than i do) on the label. They are hand-me-down vitamins from a friend that got a deal. One is Folic acid and the other is L-lysene. I don't even know what they do.

_suddenly curious about general chemistry......_
Please... answer any of the following.... or share any at all wisdom
No hard feelings if this thread derails


FOOD FOR THOUGHT
What vitamins do you take 
What's in your multivitamin
Why do you take them 
What vitamins are over rated 
What Vitamins are under rated
Are there interesting protein vitamins
Why don't you take vitamins
Who recommended what vitamin
Is there any activity you do that requires additional nutrients
What vitamins do you recommend for college students with poor nutrition
What vitamins do you recommend to accompany a healthy diet... to promote good health for life
What vitamins do you recommend for vegans or vegetarians
What vitamins make up for not eating enough vegetables
What foods are full of vitamins and/or minerals

Or even exchange the word 'vitamin' for 'mineral' in any of the above


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

I would check with your doctor. 

I had a recent blood test (due to the fact that diabetes runs in my family and I had one in _years)_ The only thing I was deficient on was Vitamin D (not enough sunshine). The rest of the test showed everything as great.

It depends on your diet, you might not need them at all, or you may only need something you're deficient. Every body is going to have different needs, even your genetics can play a part.


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

Cher_to_the_Z said:


> I would check with your doctor.
> 
> I had a recent blood test (due to the fact that diabetes runs in my family and I had one in _years)_ The only thing I was deficient on was Vitamin D (not enough sunshine). The rest of the test showed everything as great.
> 
> It depends on your diet, you might not need them at all, or you may only need something you're deficient. Every body is going to have different needs, even your genetics can play a part.


Most standard blood tests are not looking to see if you have enough "multivitamins" in your diet.
And blood tests used in the medical profession are commonly there to rule out diseases/conditions.

Low vitamin D is one example, low B-vitamin or iron as seen with anemias, calcium levels for heart disease, cancer etc.
You're making a mistake associating healthy levels of nutrition and blood tests.
"Normal" is not being sick, not optimal.

For optimal nutrition you'd look to studies and simply do a calculation.
If studies are showing that 1000 IU of vitamin C are best for health and you eat an orange a day, it's not hard to conclude that you'd likely need a dietary change or supplements to increase your levels of vitamin C. Just because you don't have scurvy doesn't mean your vitamin C levels are great it just means that you don't have them so low you don't have scurvy.


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

I take lysine when it's very cold or I'm very stressed and sleep-deprived. My boss recommended it, actually, because I got this really painful cold sore during a very stressful, very cold weekend in Tahoe. It totally worked.  I looked it up (just now), and maybe I should take it regularly. It's supposed to help you absorb calcium and build muscle. Both of which I totally lack and could probably use more of.

I also take a Trader Joe's multivitamin when I'm out of Gummy Vites. Yum! (Except I also recently discovered you can overdose on those, so maybe don't treat them like candy, as I sometimes do.)


----------



## NT the DC (May 31, 2012)

clairdelunatic said:


> I take lysine when it's very cold or I'm very stressed and sleep-deprived. My boss recommended it, actually, because I got this really painful cold sore during a very stressful, very cold weekend in Tahoe. It totally worked.  I looked it up (just now), and maybe I should take it regularly. It's supposed to help you absorb calcium and build muscle. Both of which I totally lack and could probably use more of.
> 
> I also take a Trader Joe's multivitamin when I'm out of Gummy Vites. Yum! (Except I also recently discovered you can overdose on those, so maybe don't treat them like candy, as I sometimes do.)


You can overdose on any substance on earth love, even water.


----------



## Morrissey (Feb 17, 2013)

I don't take any vitamins because I am a healthy eater and get all the necessary vitamins from my food.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

clairdelunatic said:


> I also recently discovered you can overdose on those


My life means nothing.


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

NT the DC said:


> You can overdose on any substance on earth love, even water.


Yes, it's true. But... I don't drink excessive amounts of water. (Most people could probably use more, actually.) Whereas I *do* sometimes pop gummy be-- excuse me. I mean, _vitamins_. They're just so damned cleverly disguised!



Apathetic Mango said:


> My life means nothing.


lol! Yes! Here they come...


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

Morrissey said:


> I don't take any vitamins because I am a healthy eater and get all the necessary vitamins from my food.


Do you keep track? I guess I'm wondering how you know because I was told that I might still have "holes" in my diet. I think I'm a _very_ healthy eater (despite the vitamin popping), but I don't keep track of what I eat and what nutrients my meals contain, nor do I plan my day's meals with vitamin levels in mind. But if the "holes" theory isn't true, I'd rather not bother with vitamins anymore!


----------



## birdsintrees (Aug 20, 2012)

Lysine is an important aminoacid that is found mainly in protein rich foods. Most common in dairy, fish and meat. So it assists tissue repair and tissue growth amongst other things. If you don't eat dairy and/or fish and meat you will find lysine in legumes and certain fruits. The counter aminoacid of Lysine is Arginine which your body uses to keep your liver healthy as well as your skin and joints. Foods that are high in Lysine are generally low in Arginine and vice versa. It is important to keep a balance of these. Lysine is also linked to having a positive, supressive effect on certain viruses . For instance: if you suffer from cold sores it pays to have a higher intake of lysine in relation to your intake of arginine as lysine can supress the formation of cold sores etc. 

Vitamins are important and it is important to evaluate if you get enough of them in your everyday life. A general healthy diet shouldn't require artificial substitutes. With a little bit of research of what vitamin and aminoacid comes in which type of food, you can ensure with eating some fresh fruit and veggies that you get the vitamins that you require. 

Vitamin D: get some extra sunlight. If you live above 45N or below 45S you might need to substitute the lack of sunlight you get during the winter months.


Now to answer your questions:
What vitamins do you take 
- Occasionally I will take a lysine supplement when I have been disturbing the lysine/arginine balance with very arginine rich foods.

What vitamins are over rated 
- All supplements are over rated if you have a healthy, balanced diet.

Are there interesting protein vitamins
- All proteins and vitamins are interesting. They influence your quality of life and longevity.

Why don't you take vitamins
- Because I make sure that I get my vitamins from the actual source: food.

Is there any activity you do that requires additional nutrients
- Unless you are a pro-body builder there should be no need for you to take in any additional protein if your diet is balanced.

What vitamins do you recommend for college students with poor nutrition
- I'd recommend them to make an actual effort and fix their nutritional habits. It's just lazy to rely on bottles of pills while you can simply add a couple of healthy recipes to your repetoire.

What vitamins do you recommend to accompany a healthy diet... to promote good health for life
- None. Perhaps vitamin D depending on your access to direct sunlight.

What vitamins make up for not eating enough vegetables
- ... Eat a vegetable. Or 40.

What foods are full of vitamins and/or minerals
- All fresh, unprocessed foods contain essential vitamins and minerals and dietary fibres and all other sort of goodness that your body relies on. Eating a sloppy, unhealthy diet is cheating yourself out of health and happiness. Your food influences how you look, how you feel about yourself and your mental health. Fix it.


----------



## rosegeranium (Apr 1, 2013)

You need to by whole food vitamins, such as Megafood brand. Whole food vitamins are not synthetic, instead gotten from foods. They are kind of expensive but worth it. Most other vitamins you buy SUCK because they are not bioavailable. You will just piss most vitamins out.


----------



## notfunny (Aug 14, 2011)

Only vitamin I take is D3. I live in north so it's absolutely necessary during winter. 

However, about a half years ago I lifted the dosage from the usual 25 µg/day to 200 µg/day which I take even now that it's summer. It is way more than is recommended but I have depression with extreme fatigue and I've found that this helps. I don't feel as drained. It's a pretty noticeable change. I wouldn't recommend anyone else to try the same because it's possible to have overdose of vitamin D although apparently you need very high doses. Doesn't seem like there is consensus about what the exact limit is. I do think I'm safe for now . 

I also sometimes take Omega-3 in oil but it's a bit too expensive and I tend to forget taking it. Probably should take iron too because years ago my blood tests showed it was low.


----------

